# Beyond Facebook



## Kadee (Aug 3, 2015)

I am trying to make friends outside of Facebook, while applying the same principles.
Therefore every day, I go to the street and tell a passer-by what I have eaten, how I feel, what I have done the night before and what I will do after.
 I give them pictures of my wife, my daughter, my  dog and me gardening and spending time in my pool.
 I also listen to their conversations and tell them I love them.
And it works: I already have 3 people following me:
2 police officers and a psychiatrist.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 3, 2015)

Heh, heh ... I gave a "Thumbs Up" to a woman bending over today.

Her husband kicked me off her Friend List.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 3, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I am trying to make friends outside of Facebook, while applying the same principles.
> Therefore every day, I go to the street and tell a passer-by what I have eaten, how I feel, what I have done the night before and what I will do after.
> I give them pictures of my wife, my daughter, my  dog and me gardening and spending time in my pool.
> I also listen to their conversations and tell them I love them.
> ...


----------



## jujube (Aug 3, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 4, 2015)

Good one, Kadee. Here's one


----------

